# New Arrival



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I have just received this from Plumsteadblue via the sales forum:










It's a Citizen Cosmotron "Special" 7803A from Feb. 1974 with a very tasteful appearance and in good condition for its age. There's a copy of the instruction sheet for this watch available on the internet although it's entirely in Japanese and not accessible to the likes of Babelfish due to being a scanned image. There are some Japanese speakers at work and I've asked if they wouldn't mind translating it at some point, though whether they will get the time to do so remains to be seen.

The later Cosmotrons (not the X8) are just about the ideal watch for me at the moment so it is very pleasing to have found this one. It's sufficiently different from the 7802 I already have to be well worth getting. Apologies for the angle of the photo; Photobucket refuses to show it the right way up.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed, the case shape is lovely


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Very nice indeed, the case shape is lovely


Thanks!

The case shape of Cosmotrons always seems to be good. Here are my other two and they have tasteful and distinctive shapes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Quality high beat movements as well :thumbsup:


----------

